

Flight radar - air space above Europe live - yread
http://www.flightradar24.com/

======
Erwin
Cool. I wonder what's happening with KLM 7021: <http://i.imgur.com/ulwdC.png>
\-- it seems to have taken off Amsterdam, then flew to the coast of Norway
where it flew in circles.. then decreased the height while flying to Billund,
Denmark, then finally returning to Amsterdam.

~~~
mrduncan
As a-priori pointed out in another reply:

 _My guess is that someone forgot to change the flight number on the
transponder, so what you're looking at is the path of one plane over a couple
flights._

~~~
Flankk
How does that explain the circling?

~~~
tpz
I'm tempted to suggest that the aircraft was put into a holding pattern,
likely due to foul weather at the destination, and eventually forced to
reroute.

~~~
borism
Indeed that is how holding pattern looks like.

Very low ceiling at Billund right now.

------
russss
<http://www.radarvirtuel.com/> is a similar concept but they seem to have more
ADS-B receivers in play, so there's better coverage of Europe (and also some
of the rest of the world).

------
nopal
Can anyone explain what's going on with this flight?
<http://imgur.com/by0C0.jpg>

~~~
a-priori
My guess is that someone forgot to change the flight number on the
transponder, so what you're looking at is the path of one plane over a couple
flights.

~~~
russss
ADS-B data isn't linked to the transponder code - each plane has a serial
number assigned by the ICAO. So this is the simply one plane flying several
different routes.

~~~
borism
the flight number is what was left unchanged between several flights, thus
they appear as one.

leaving transponder code unchanged after request by ATC is a serious
violation.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1030038>

~~~
borism
yeah, it reappears all the time

------
wglb
This seems to be a little flakey. I tracked one flight due to end up at
aberdeen, and decided to open the page on a different machine so I could watch
it out of the corner of my eye. That flight was simply not there. Then,
refreshing the screen, it disappeared as well.

------
arethuza
That looks like only a small portion of the commercial airline traffic.

~~~
drewr
_"Aircrafts equipped with an ADS-B transponder are visible on the map."_

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_dependent_surveillanc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_dependent_surveillance-
broadcast)

Guess most planes don't have it yet.

~~~
borism
All jets should have it by now, most turboprops and GAs don't.

------
ig1
Out of curiosity does anyone know if Flightcaster use this type of data in
it's analytics ?

